# I did it



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I bought My first (my wife already bought us a P22) handgun today, a long awaited purchase. I got a Walther PPK/S-1, I've always liked them, but I also really liked a 5" Taurus 1911 that was there, it was a really good price too. I figure I better stick with the one I knew more about. I have heard good things about the 1911's by Taurus, but I hadn't done any research on them. Beside's .45 is probably too big for my wife to want to shoot all day long. Back to the Walther, I got about 100 rounds of fmj to put through it today/tommorow and it'll probably need another 100 or so to break it in. We'll see. I was a little apprehensive because I've heard some lemon stories, but I figure that it was just people who didn't know how to treat it right. I think I also might have a gunsmith round down on the beavertail edges, but she's a classic, and I love it, just gotta clean it and lube it and I'll let yall know how she does.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well good for you Nuke. I think from what I have seen with them sometimes they may need a tune up at first but after that they run just fine. Good luck with it and we'll be looking for some pictures and a range report. Have some fun with it.


----------

